# Labrador Retriever Takes AKC’s Top Spot for 25th Consecutive Year



## Petguide.com

​





> There’s no stopping the Labrador Retriever! Making history, the Lab took #1 spot on the American Kennel Club’s 2015 2015 Most Popular Dogs in the U.S. list for the 25<sup>th</sup>consecutive year.
> 
> Really, can you be that surprised? The Labrador Retriever has become a family staple for many reasons, include the fact that he’s smart, playful and loves everyone.
> 
> But what’s this? It looks like the French Bulldog is gaining some ground. A popular pick in urban areas, the Frenchie jumped three spots to number six in 2015. Could this comical little fellow be poised to upset the standing favorite next year?
> 
> 'The versatile, loveable Lab has firmly planted its paw print in AKC’s history, celebrating a quarter of a century as America’s most popular dog,' said AKC Vice President Gina DiNardo. 'But keep your eye on the French Bulldog. The Frenchie has risen 32 spots over the past decade and shows no signs of stopping.'
> 
> Big dogs made a comeback in popularity last year. The Cane Corso jumped 12 spots (47 to 35), the Norwegian Elkhound rose 12 spots (100 to 88), the Wirehaired Pointing Griffon jumped eight spots (74 to 66), the Belgian Malinois moved up eight spots (59 to 51), the Belgian Tervuren rose eight spots (106 to 98), and the Leonberger jumped eight spots (101 to 93).
> 
> See the full list on the AKC’s website.


Read more about the Labrador Retriever Takes AKC’s Top Spot for 25th Consecutive Year at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Amber N Marchetti

Wow I knew Labs were well loved and a common breed of dog to have, but at the top for 25 years in a row. I'm a proud lab owner 

I like German Shepards too but find it surprising they're in second place before Goldens. Many times I think Goldens are just labs with longer fur  Not enough smaller/toy breeds in the top 10 either. My friend has a mini Pin that is actually very loving and playful. Licks you constantly.


----------

